# Eleaf Melo



## Benjamin Cripps (2/3/15)

Has anyone got the new Eleaf Melo? If so how do you rate it? It looks like a competitor to the Atlantis or Subtank mini (with occ coils). It's a very nice looking tank!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

